# What do you plan to do if Donald Trump is the next president?



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't plan to leave the United States like most of the People. I wonder what other people plan to do?


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 13, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I don't plan to leave the United States like most of the People. I wonder what other people plan to do?



People keep saying that but I doubt they're being serious. And if they are then lol, they're brave. It's just not feasible to suddenly up and move out of your own country unless you're rich.

It doesn't matter where you are in the world, though, America is a powerful country, so whatever decisions Donald Trump may make, it could affect us globally.


----------



## boujee (Apr 13, 2016)

nothing


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 13, 2016)

_~we don't need to do anything because WW3 might start_ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧_~_

_all joking aside, though, America will always be here, and leaving it won't make a difference to what Trump is going to do with it._


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2016)

I would continue my life as usual.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

It's not very easy to just go move to another country. You've got to have a real reason besides not liking your president. It does kind of suck that people can't just move freely throughout the world. I'm pretty sure that with any first world country, there are people who would love to go and move there and others who live there who can't wait to get out. You'd think North America and Europe would want to make it easier for people to live where they really want to live instead of being stuck somewhere because they were born there.


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You'd think North America and *Europe *would want to make it easier for people to live where they really want to live instead of being stuck somewhere because they were born there.



http://ec.europa.eu/justice/policies/citizenship/docs/guide_free_movement_low.pdf


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

i live in sweden, so nothing?? but i mean............. it would b Rly bad


----------



## seliph (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm Canadian so I'd just sit back and say "Yeah good luck" at everyone who says "I'm moving to Canada"


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

Scoff and then go back to whatever I was doing before


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd probably begin by making a bucket list and try to do as much stuff as I can on it, since if Trump does become president, I can definitely see there being a World War III happening, and I want to do/achieve some things before I die (if it actually happens though).

The day after he becomes president though I'll probably laugh at all of the people who are overly butthurt about him being president, and I'll likely watch the news 24/7 to see all of the riots and stuff since there'll probably be some major riots in the bigger cities.  I live out in the middle of no-where so I'm literally not going to be affected much by him, so it'll be humorous seeing how people all over the world react.  Like if people _do_ actually move to Canada just because of him.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

Canada here I come.

Jokes aside, I really wouldn't care tbh.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> http://ec.europa.eu/justice/policies/citizenship/docs/guide_free_movement_low.pdf


^^^ being able to move from country to country is one of the bigger citizen benefits from being part of the EU. Living and studying in other EU countries is encouraged. Has its risks though.

But I'm honestly interested about what Trump would do if he became the president. How would he handle the wall building? What would he instantly change? What promises would he keep? etc etc


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> But I'm honestly interested about what Trump would do if he became the president. How would he handle the wall building? What would he instantly change? What promises would he keep? etc etc



He's gonna negotiate great deals! Duh! Haven't you been paying attention? This is why non-Trump supporters are so uninformed.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm English, so it may not affect me.
But I will be shocked and I would talk about it with my friends.
Probably with a few witty remarks from yours truly.


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2016)

if another person says they're moving to canada, i'm going to scream. i don't plan on doing anything until they do something truly stupid like that wall between us and mexico


----------



## Legendery (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't know.. Im 13..


----------



## Aloha (Apr 13, 2016)

It's just people joining the bandwagon.You know,when the majority of people start saying something that trends,and then you oin in to blend in,when really,none of you are serious.Originally I heard from an ex of mine that he was going to kick out ANYONE who wasn't originally from the US(any immigrant),and I was like,no way,because that goes against 14th Amendment.Then I learned from my family he would be kicking out the "Illegal" immigrants and I stopped panicking,since both my parents are from Asia.If he wins,there are going to be tons of riots,I'll tell you that much.I'll be home on my laptop or watching tv.Don't want to get involved in anything that could cause me trouble :/


----------



## graceroxx (Apr 13, 2016)

i'm only 15, there's not much i can do.
i'll prob just complain about it with everyone else i suppose, lol


----------



## meowlerrz (Apr 13, 2016)

Hope that his decisions don't affect me too much. I would seriously consider moving to another country, but I have been wanting to for a while now, Trump would just be the final push I need to get packing.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 13, 2016)

Cry


----------



## toddishott (Apr 13, 2016)

If he becomes the republicans candidate I will apply to move to Canada to be with the bae Trudeau <3


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 14, 2016)

O Canada, your drugs are cheaper than our are!

I won't actually move to Canada, because I do not have the finances to do so. But I really wish I could. If Hillary or Drumpf win this election, I give up all hope on this country.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 14, 2016)

I hate how everyone says that honestly lmao, you can't just move as you please unless you're rich or something. Honestly all these kids at school are like I am gonna move if Donald Trump becomes president just because everyone else says stuff. Like, they legit know nothing about him except that he's the laughing stock of the internet and wants to build a wall between us and Mexico. It just annoys me but honestly I am not going to do anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> I'd probably begin by making a bucket list and try to do as much stuff as I can on it, since if Trump does become president, I can definitely see there being a World War III happening, and I want to do/achieve some things before I die (if it actually happens though).
> 
> The day after he becomes president though I'll probably laugh at all of the people who are overly butthurt about him being president, and I'll likely watch the news 24/7 to see all of the riots and stuff since there'll probably be some major riots in the bigger cities.  I live out in the middle of no-where so I'm literally not going to be affected much by him, so it'll be humorous seeing how people all over the world react.  Like if people _do_ actually move to Canada just because of him.



Oh my god the second paragraph is me. Honestly everyone at school makes a huge deal about it when they know nothing about him like wth.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> It's not very easy to just go move to another country. You've got to have a real reason besides not liking your president. It does kind of suck that people can't just move freely throughout the world. I'm pretty sure that with any first world country, there are people who would love to go and move there and others who live there who can't wait to get out. You'd think North America and Europe would want to make it easier for people to live where they really want to live instead of being stuck somewhere because they were born there.



Yeah but what about terrorists, you could easily be letting them in too then.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 14, 2016)

What else? Move on with my life. My biggest fear of him becoming president is people not shutting up about how much they hate him. I get it and I don't care. And yeah, like most people are actually going to move out of the US. They are all talk.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 14, 2016)

Trump is not going to be elected and I'll be very surprised if he even gets the Republican nomination.Cruz is in the process of taking many of Trump's delegates and there are several political action committees that are trying to do the same.Then there is the matter of who gets Marco Rubio's 171 delegates and John Kasich's 143 if Kasich decides to end his campaign.The hardcore Republicans don't want him to be their candidate because he's already alienated a very large section of the voting populace plus they don't like the fact that he won't be their "puppet".Even if he does get elected he's going to have a very difficult time getting either Democrats or Republicans to cooperate with him.It might be four years of him fixing his hair and twiddling his thumbs.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 14, 2016)

People have been threatening to leave the country if Obama was elected, if gay marriage became legal, etc.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 14, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What else? Move on with my life. My biggest fear of him becoming president is people not shutting up about how much they hate him. I get it and I don't care. And yeah, like most people are actually going to move out of the US. They are all talk.



THIS! THIS!
Like this one girl in my school was like: My worst fear is waking up and hearing, "Welcome our new president Donald Trump."
Like we get it now get over it


----------



## Hatori (Apr 14, 2016)

Move to Texas! That's not in the United States, right?


But in all seriousness, just like most of the people here in this thread: nothing, move on.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 14, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah but what about terrorists, you could easily be letting them in too then.



I don't know why people think stopping immigration will stop terrorists from getting in. A terrorist is not going to go through a long immigration process and fill out a ton of paperwork and submit identity documents to get into the U.S. They also don't cross over from the Mexican border. If a terrorist wants to get into the U.S., it would be a lot easier to just pretend like you're going on a vacation and then go underground while you plot your attack. Immigration requirements and red tape just make it harder for good people to move around (I still think there should be some controls and not just have open borders obviously, but you shouldn't have to be extremely rich to move to another country).


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 14, 2016)

As others have been saying, all of nothing. It would be an annoying 4 years, but at this rate he's bound to lose to either the Democratic candidate in the general election or Cruz at the convention.

But since it's a trend I go through every four years when we have a presidential election, during November I'll highly consider starting to drink alcohol. I most likely won't go through with it since I never do, but the stress and my eternal pessimism always make the concept appealing around that time.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 14, 2016)

Nothing, really. It's not like I live in America in the first place. His being president doesn't affect me.


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2016)

just act like he isn't and live my life like usual


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't think he would affect my day to day life that much, but I'm sure I'll be pist off at something he says, like every day.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2016)

I wouldn't leave the country (I have honestly considered it though), but I wouldn't be happy about it.


----------



## mirukushake (Apr 15, 2016)

I plan on *definitely* still not going back to the US.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 15, 2016)

Panic and worry, then grab my tea and go down with this country as WW3 occurs.


----------



## Envy (Apr 15, 2016)

He'd be a more embarrassing president than ol' George W., but I don't think he would bring about the apocalypse. No matter exactly how bad he is, presidents are limited in power in the US.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 15, 2016)

do you guys really think the stuff he proposes will happen when so much of it is unconstitutional?
i highly doubt he'll become president though.
also, canada is not a refuge country.
but yes, expect riots if for some crazy reason something happens and he becomes president.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> It doesn't matter where you are in the world, though, America is a powerful country, so whatever decisions Donald Trump may make, it could affect us globally.



This is the main issue. I'm in Canada so I definitely will be affected, as will pretty much anywhere will be. 

I truly hope America doesn't get screwed over by him if he wins. If he does, I can sense trouble. S:


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Apr 15, 2016)

Stay in Canada


----------



## xine (Apr 15, 2016)

Assisination 
Then Suicide (((


----------



## kelpy (Apr 15, 2016)

do nothing. I can't do anything about it, honestly.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Apr 15, 2016)

Nothing. I want to move to another country someday perhaps but not because of any specific person or event.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

Nothing, I'm a kid so I've never been bothered by politics


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 15, 2016)

LOL you can't just move to another country anyways. You have to get approved to move there unless you go illegally.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 15, 2016)

Honestly I care about other things (even though this kinda stuff is important) but eh.
Otherwise, if I cared I'd just move to Japan. Problem solved. Except I can't speak the language and I have no currency. Should've thought ahead ;-;
*lies on the ground and cries*
SEE WHAT DONALD TRUMP CAN DO TO PEOPLE


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 16, 2016)

Live life in the US as usual. Anything is better than Hillary.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Nothing lol I'm just gonna go on with my life. If he really becomes president I'm not gonna care any.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

Suffer? I mean I don't really have the means to up and move somewhere, I would love to but it'd be hard, unless I could find a couple from another country to marry me and my boyfriend XD Things would just get even crappier and it'd be even harder to survive p. much


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 16, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Honestly I care about other things (even though this kinda stuff is important) but eh.
> Otherwise, if I cared I'd just move to Japan. Problem solved. Except I can't speak the language and I have no currency. Should've thought ahead ;-;
> *lies on the ground and cries*
> SEE WHAT DONALD TRUMP CAN DO TO PEOPLE



Unfortunately the problem can't be solved that easily because moving to another country isn't that simple and you would need the money to do it.


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2016)

im still annoyed by the people who keep saying "if he does i'll move to (insert country here)" like you're going to need the money for that. there's literally no way you can just get up and move away from the u.s.


----------



## MayorVillager (May 29, 2016)

If Trump wins, I'll relax and make a bleach smoothie.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 29, 2016)

Welp.  We're all doomed.


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

I really don't care if Trump will win at all. And I think it's pretty obnoxious that everyone says they're going to leave the US, because that chance is slim to none.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 29, 2016)

Laugh because america is already such a hellhole


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

I'll throw a party because Donald Trump becoming president will likely mean the end of being overly politically correct and kissing everyone's *ss. That and the Clintons are incredibly corrupt. And dishonest, and stupid.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 29, 2016)

I don't live there, firstly, so I wouldn't move to xenophobia town, Historical country lane or wherever anyone wants to go.

I'd watch all the angry rants on the internet as I get DDoSed or whatever. I don't deeply care because it wouldn't _directly_ affect me unless he decides to go marmalise all the other countries or something, but I'd like to see how everyone gets uppity. I actually think he will win.


----------



## Soigne (May 29, 2016)

I'd do nothing.

And everyone else saying they would move out of the country...will do nothing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 29, 2016)

wait for humanity to purge itself from existence


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Laugh because america is already such a hellhole



America's a hellhole? HA. No. The middle east where women are raped for being outside of their house without their husband or male relative is a hellhole. Africa's aka _the aids capital of the world_ is a hellhole. Mexico which is run by drug cartels that kill families and their children over small amounts of money is a hellhole. India where people with dark skin are labeled human garbage (referred to as untouchables) and have to let everyone know that they're walking down the street so they can be avoided is a f**king hellhole. If you're an American citizen, you don't deserve to be.

America is fantastic, and there's not a single other place I'd rather live.


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> America's a hellhole? HA. No. The middle east where women are raped for being outside of their house without their husband or male relative is a hellhole. Africa's aka _the aids capital of the world_ is a hellhole. Mexico which is run by drug cartels that kill families and their children over small amounts of money is a hellhole. India where people with dark skin are labeled human garbage (referred to as untouchables) and have to let everyone know that they're walking down the street so they can be avoided is a f**king hellhole. If you're an American citizen, you don't deserve to be.
> 
> America is fantastic, and there's not a single other place I'd rather live.



America is a hellhole
Just because there are places out there that have it worse does not excuse this country from not being a hellhole in its own way lmao


----------



## Brackets (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> America's a hellhole? HA. No. The middle east where women are raped for being outside of their house without their husband or male relative is a hellhole. Africa's aka _the aids capital of the world_ is a hellhole. Mexico which is run by drug cartels that kill families and their children over small amounts of money is a hellhole. India where people with dark skin are labeled human garbage (referred to as untouchables) and have to let everyone know that they're walking down the street so they can be avoided is a f**king hellhole. If you're an American citizen, you don't deserve to be.
> 
> America is fantastic, and there's not a single other place I'd rather live.



The fact that you have to compare America to places like that (which, may I add, are very stereotypical views - like Africa's a whole CONTINENT, you can't just say it's **** - I wonder if you've ever been there??) to make it sound 'great' is kindof funny


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> America is a hellhole



Name one place that's better. Name one other place where people have the rights that Americans have. Name one other place where you have the right to rebel against your government, should it end up being run by a tyrant. Name one place that's safer than America.


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> Name one place that's better. Name one other place where people have the rights that Americans have. Name one other place where you have the right to rebel against your government, should it end up being run by a tyrant. Name one place that's safer than America.



America is safe??? Great joke there. 
Yeah, man, minorities are so safe and so are kids that get killed in police brutality. The racism and homophobia sure don't create a dangerous environment for certain citizens. Yep, this country is a safe haven that truly lives to its freedom for all.


----------



## Brackets (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> Name one place that's better. Name one other place where people have the rights that Americans have. Name one other place where you have the right to rebel against your government, should it end up being run by a tyrant. Name one place that's safer than America.



If you go by murder rate, then there are PLENTY of countries safer than the US.


----------



## Aestivate (May 29, 2016)

Sit in front of my TV in Europe and see Trump his _amazing_ plans being excecuted. It would be quite interesting to see how everything goes once Trump is president honestly. I'm especially looking forward to the reactions of all the Americans that voted for him. 

If it would happen, I hope the consequences would be a wake-up call for right-extremist parties here and all their voters.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> Name one place that's better. Name one other place where people have the rights that Americans have. Name one other place where you have the right to rebel against your government, should it end up being run by a tyrant. Name one place that's safer than America.



this is either a troll or you really need to look outside of your own limited perspective


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

Brackets said:


> The fact that you have to compare America to places like that (which, may I add, are very stereotypical views - like Africa's a whole CONTINENT, you can't just say it's **** - I wonder if you've ever been there??) to make it sound 'great' is kindof funny



I don't need to compare America to places like that to make it sound great. It's already great. 

And I haven't been to those places, but unlike you, I actually read up on them. South Africa is livable. Other parts of Africa, not so much. In some parts of Africa, the tradition of going out into the bush to survive for a week to "become a man" at the age of 14 or 15 still exists. And HIV and AIDS are a HUGE problem in Africa, and so is Malaria and if you don't believe that, you're an idiot.

Mexico's police system is horribly corrupt, and people get thrown in jail for nothing. My boyfriend's father got pulled over by a cop in Mexico on the way back to Texas, and the cop demanded $500 and said he'd be put in jail otherwise. And that's not an isolated incident. S**t like that happens ALL THE TIME in Mexico which is why so many Mexicans flee to America.

India's _horribly polluted_, women have little to no access to birth control and end up having 5 kids that they can hardly support before they're 25.

The Middle East in general is awful. Have you heard of Isis? No? What about Shariah Law? Still no? What about all the other terrorist groups that want to kill people that don't follow Islam?


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> The Middle East in general is awful. Have you heard of Isis? No? What about Shariah Law? Still no? What about all the other terrorist groups that want to kill people that don't follow Islam?









 ding dong you are wrong


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> The Middle East in general is awful. Have you heard of Isis? No? What about Shariah Law? Still no? What about all the other terrorist groups that want to kill people that don't follow Islam?



putting on some sort of higher moral ground stance and acting like the current issues in the middle east have absolutely nothing to do with American intervention over the years is simultaneously hypocritical and laughable.


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

focus said:


> ding dong you are wrong



Instead of just telling me I'm wrong, tell me _why_ I'm wrong. Give me some evidence. I'm open to reading whatever you have to say, so if you have knowledge that could change my mind, please inform me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 29, 2016)

Well this is a nice thread. I don't know what I expected, really, from anything slightly touchy on TBT.


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> putting on some sort of higher moral ground stance and acting like the current issues in the middle east have absolutely nothing to do with American intervention over the years is simultaneously hypocritical and laughable.



Muslims' poor treatment of women and distaste for other religions was around looooong before America stuck its nose in their business (which I understand was for the sake of oil, and was wrong).


----------



## Tensu (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> I don't need to compare America to places like that to make it sound great. It's already great.
> 
> And I haven't been to those places, but unlike you, I actually read up on them. South Africa is livable. Other parts of Africa, not so much. In some parts of Africa, the tradition of going out into the bush to survive for a week to "become a man" at the age of 14 or 15 still exists. And HIV and AIDS are a HUGE problem in Africa, and so is Malaria and if you don't believe that, you're an idiot.
> 
> ...



She's completely right. America is great. You guys can have whatever opinions you like, but at the end of the day, it's the country with the most people trying to be able to live in it, and the least trying to escape. There are other countries that are great, but America is simply a god. And there are MANY countries in this world that are more ****ed up than America. Even though it has its problems, everyone does, it's the safest and most powerful country with the best economy. Y'all need to study up WWII, you'll learn a lot!


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> Instead of just telling me I'm wrong, tell me _why_ I'm wrong. Give me some evidence. I'll open to reading whatever you have to say, so if you have knowledge that could change my mind, please inform me.



i am from the middle east and i can confirm that the middle east isn't the devil's spawn  sharia law is our belief so instead of calling it horrible maybe you can respect it? just a thought idk tho. if you've never lived a day in the middle east you have LITERALLY NO RIGHTS!!! TO SPEAK!!! ABOUT OUR LAWS!!! thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> Muslims' poor treatment of women and distaste for other religions was around looooong before America stuck its nose in their business (which I understand was for the sake of oil, and was wrong).



BTCH WHERE????? THEY TREAT WOMEN AMAZINGLY. THANK YOU VERY MUCH. i would know, being a muslim woman from saudi arabia and all.. but whatever. you're obviously right here since you've never been here to start with!


----------



## Tensu (May 29, 2016)

focus said:


> i am from the middle east and i can confirm that the middle east isn't the devil's spawn  sharia law is our belief so instead of calling it horrible maybe you can respect it? just a thought idk tho. if you've never lived a day in the middle east you have LITERALLY NO RIGHTS!!! TO SPEAK!!! ABOUT OUR LAWS!!! thank you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've got family there, it's not ALL bad, but there are wars and unjust laws in some parts in the Middle East.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 29, 2016)

Miii be like:


----------



## Brackets (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> I don't need to compare America to places like that to make it sound great. It's already great.
> 
> And I haven't been to those places, but unlike you, I actually read up on them. South Africa is livable. Other parts of Africa, not so much. In some parts of Africa, the tradition of going out into the bush to survive for a week to "become a man" at the age of 14 or 15 still exists. And HIV and AIDS are a HUGE problem in Africa, and so is Malaria and if you don't believe that, you're an idiot.
> 
> ...



There's a lot of ignorance in your comments. Firstly you're generalising a lot, and it's very obvious you haven't done much reading of these countries apart from listening to the media.

For example, you say that Mexico shove people in prison for nothing, which may be true, I don't know much about it tbh, but did you know that the US have far more people in prison than Mexico? In fact, the US has one of the highest prison population rates in the world. So surely something is going wrong there too?

Look we're not trying to say that the US is the worst country in the world, but you have to do some critical thinking and not just blindly think that your country is the best at everything, and especially not just because there are some countries worse off. The fact you thought that the US is the safest place in the world to live when it's clearly not is pretty telling.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> Muslims' poor treatment of women and distaste for other religions



because America is so good about these things too, right?

oh wait


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> I've got family there, it's not ALL bad, but there are wars and unjust laws in some parts in the Middle East.



..thanks america!  lmao ISIS aint our fault ok we didnt tell them to go shoot us all aight we're not stupid we're tryna stop them but nOoOoOoOOo blame it on us ok

- - - Post Merge - - -

..people just reaalllyy love dragging us into stuff we have nothing to do about huh? sure says something bout yall. so close minded smdh


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 29, 2016)

y'all need some dancing trump


----------



## Gregriii (May 29, 2016)

I think i wouldnt notice since I dont watch the news soooo


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> because America is so good about these things too, right?
> 
> oh wait



YES. America IS good about those things. Women here are in no way, shape or form mistreated. In fact, you're more likely to be hired at a job a man is equally qualified for because "diversity" is so important nowadays. You have the right to believe whatever religion you want here and people that criticize you for it are looked down upon. You have the right to get married regardless of your sexuality and homophobes are looked down upon. If you're injured and need to go to the hospital, you won't be turned away just because you can't pay. If you can't pay your bills because you lost your job, the government assists you until you're on your feet again.

I realize America has it's issues, but there are far fewer issues here than in other places.


----------



## teto (May 29, 2016)

celebrate (???) by watching meme videos and videos mocking him


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Miii be like:



Aw ye.


----------



## Gregriii (May 29, 2016)

I kinda support Trump so Id be happy, though

JUST KIDDING


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

yes, miii. just ignore my reply. thanks mate :^)


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> YES. America IS good about those things. Women here are in no way, shape or form mistreated. In fact, you're more likely to be hired at a job a man is equally qualified for because "diversity" is so important nowadays. You have the right to believe whatever religion you want here and people that criticize you for it are looked down upon. You have the right to get married regardless of your sexuality and homophobes are looked down upon. If you're injured and need to go to the hospital, you won't be turned away just because you can't pay. If you can't pay your bills because you lost your job, the government assists you until you're on your feet again.
> 
> I realize America has it's issues, but there are far fewer issues here than in other places.



Well, I don't wanna brag, but i'm gonna do it anyways :^) here in the Netherlands gay marriage has been legal since 2001, theres both churches and mosques? what do you call them? and school + health care gets covered in a lot of cases, or it's easily affordable. I've never heard anyone complain so much about college fee and health care as in america. Same for LGBT rights. Same for racism. Same for every problem I can think of, it all happens in America..


NL > US

Edit: people who criticize religion are looked down upon? so you mean yourself, stereotyping the middle east?


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2016)

I would laugh at America and say "Good Luck".


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> YES. America IS good about those things. Women here are in no way, shape or form mistreated. In fact, you're more likely to be hired at a job a man is equally qualified for because "diversity" is so important nowadays. You have the right to believe whatever religion you want here and people that criticize you for it are looked down upon. You have the right to get married regardless of your sexuality and homophobes are looked down upon. If you're injured and need to go to the hospital, you won't be turned away just because you can't pay. If you can't pay your bills because you lost your job, the government assists you until you're on your feet again.
> 
> I realize America has it's issues, but there are far fewer issues here than in other places.



The ignorance in this whole comment is bliss. I won't even try to argue because you need to find the errors in your whole statement on your own by actually doing research.


----------



## Brackets (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> YES. America IS good about those things. Women here are in no way, shape or form mistreated. In fact, you're more likely to be hired at a job a man is equally qualified for because "diversity" is so important nowadays. You have the right to believe whatever religion you want here and people that criticize you for it are looked down upon. You have the right to get married regardless of your sexuality and homophobes are looked down upon. If you're injured and need to go to the hospital, you won't be turned away just because you can't pay. If you can't pay your bills because you lost your job, the government assists you until you're on your feet again.
> 
> I realize America has it's issues, but there are far fewer issues here than in other places.



Let's be real, there are a lot of countries that do all those things better than the US does
(Not to mention that yeah you won't be turned away from hospital in an emergency, but then you will usually get a flipping massive bill afterwards, which is just messed up. the US healthcare system needs much improvement lets be honest)


----------



## Tensu (May 29, 2016)

Brackets said:


> Let's be real, there are a lot of countries that do all those things better than the US does
> (Not to mention that yeah you won't be turned away from hospital in an emergency, but then you will usually get a flipping massive bill afterwards, which is just messed up. the US healthcare system needs much improvement lets be honest)



Yes, Obama Care sucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've got one question though: if America isn't so special, than why is it the country with the most people immigrating to?


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 29, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> Yes, Obama Care sucks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've got one question though: if America isn't so special, than why is it the country with the most people immigrating to?



Because as stated before, we are not saying America is a complete poop country. America has redeeming qualities that entice immigrants and it's understandable why they'd come here instead of going to other countries that are harsher

However, get off the America high horse and realize that this country has a ton to work on. It's no dreamland


----------



## Tensu (May 29, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> Because as stated before, we are not saying America is a complete poop country. America has redeeming qualities that entice immigrants and it's understandable why they'd come here instead of going to other countries that are harsher
> 
> However, get off the America high horse and realize that this country has a ton to work on. It's no dreamland



Yes I agree, but _no_ country is a dreamland. Every country has their flaws and has a ton to work on. No country is perfect. Maybe when humanity evolves we can create a more civilized and understanding society, but until then...


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 29, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> Yes I agree, but _no_ country is a dreamland. Every country has their flaws and has a ton to work on. No country is perfect. Maybe when humanity evolves we can create a more civilized and understanding society, but until then...



Exactly. No country is perfect. 
The user up there doesn't seem to believe that about America, which is why we have been pointing out the flaws of America.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 29, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> I've got one question though: if America isn't so special, than why is it the country with the most people immigrating to?



combination of there certainly being worse off places, politically, socially, and/or economically, and some sort of misguided belief in the "American Dream" I'd guess


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> homophobes are looked down upon



This does not apply to all parts of the United States, sadly. I live in Mississippi, a state where many people continue to be against gays and their rights and it exists even in my family. Recently, my mom made a comment that heavily disturbed me-she said that many gays are demonic.
She and my dad also tried to avoid having me find out that there have been gay members of my family. That wasn't the only thing they covered up, but it bothered me that she did that as it meant that I had family members I had never known I had until I was 15, and a couple of these unknown family members were no longer living.


----------



## Gregriii (May 29, 2016)

Reading "America" instead of the united states is making me sick


----------



## Red Cat (May 29, 2016)

Dang. This thread was inactive for about a month and a half and then all of the sudden it explodes today.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 29, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> This does not apply to all parts of the United States, sadly. I live in Mississippi, a state where many people continue to be against gays and their rights and it exists even in my family. Recently, my mom made a comment that heavily disturbed me-she said that many gays are demonic.
> She and my dad also tried to avoid having me find out that there have been gay members of my family. That wasn't the only thing they covered up, but it bothered me that she did that as it meant that I had family members I had never known I had until I was 15, and a couple of these unknown family members were no longer living.



This so much.  I live in Missouri which isn't too far, so I can testify.  When I brought up the fact that I was questioning if I was ace (which I don't know if I am, I'm probably not, but I just wanted to test the waters and see their reactions lol), my parents basically had a ****storm rant for over an hour about how they didn't raise me to be a "gay-ass little ******", or a "dew-worm!!11!", etc. and basically slammed LGBT hard and I almost got grounded.  In the end, turns out there's actually deep underlying reasons why they're against LGBT and are super homophobic/transphobic, but some of their hatred is just because.... I don't know, it's sort of a mentality set in people's minds where I live?  I know it doesn't bother me one bit that they're that way, but it's just shocking seeing how it's like apples versus oranges where I live and what I hear in different states and areas.


----------



## Red Cat (May 29, 2016)

Miii said:


> America's a hellhole? HA. No. The middle east where women are raped for being outside of their house without their husband or male relative is a hellhole. Africa's aka _the aids capital of the world_ is a hellhole. Mexico which is run by drug cartels that kill families and their children over small amounts of money is a hellhole. India where people with dark skin are labeled human garbage (referred to as untouchables) and have to let everyone know that they're walking down the street so they can be avoided is a f**king hellhole. If you're an American citizen, you don't deserve to be.
> 
> America is fantastic, and there's not a single other place I'd rather live.



The reason those areas of the world suck is because their leaders are demagogues like Trump.

I'm glad you think America is still fantastic and you wouldn't want to live anywhere else. The Kenyan Muslim Socialist hasn't done such a bad job now has he?


----------



## Puffy (May 29, 2016)

It's not a plan I want but I'll probably be deported


----------



## Red Cat (May 29, 2016)

Puffy said:


> It's not a plan I want but I'll probably be deported



If Trump gets elected, I'm going to the tanning bed every day so I can eventually get deported to Mexico and escape the U.S.


----------



## Cailey (May 29, 2016)

ansolutely nothing


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If Trump gets elected, I'm going to the tanning bed every day so I can eventually get deported to Mexico and escape the U.S.



you'd end up being mistaken for trump himself actually :/ him being as orange as he is


----------



## Amilee (May 29, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Well, I don't wanna brag, but i'm gonna do it anyways :^) here in the Netherlands gay marriage has been legal since 2001, theres both churches and mosques? what do you call them? and school + health care gets covered in a lot of cases, or it's easily affordable. I've never heard anyone complain so much about college fee and health care as in america. Same for LGBT rights. Same for racism. Same for every problem I can think of, it all happens in America..
> 
> 
> NL > US
> ...



^^^^  this!! thanks neighbour! he acts like europe doesnt exist xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> This so much.  I live in Missouri which isn't too far, so I can testify.  When I brought up the fact that I was questioning if I was ace (which I don't know if I am, I'm probably not, but I just wanted to test the waters and see their reactions lol), my parents basically had a ****storm rant for over an hour about how they didn't raise me to be a "gay-ass little ******", or a "dew-worm!!11!", etc. and basically slammed LGBT hard and I almost got grounded.  In the end, turns out there's actually deep underlying reasons why they're against LGBT and are super homophobic/transphobic, but some of their hatred is just because.... I don't know, it's sort of a mentality set in people's minds where I live?  I know it doesn't bother me one bit that they're that way, but it's just shocking seeing how it's like apples versus oranges where I live and what I hear in different states and areas.



My mom freaked out when she discovered one of my friends is pansexual.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 29, 2016)

Study abroad until his time as president is over.


----------



## dierefuji (May 29, 2016)

Celebrate.



Puffy said:


> It's not a plan I want but I'll probably be deported



So, you're an illegal immigrant...? Those are the only people he wants to deport, and for good reason.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 29, 2016)

Eat doritos and go on about my life while scoffing at who voted for Trump


----------



## Mink777 (May 29, 2016)

I will just live my life normally. Nothing bad will happen.


----------



## Brad (May 29, 2016)

alien51 said:


> I will just live my life normally. Nothing bad will happen.



^^^^^^^^

Like, don't get me wrong. Trump is a racist, bigoted, *******. I wouldn't vote for him in a thousand years.

But, people act like the country will literally fall apart within the four years after he's elected. It won't.

A president doesn't have enough power to create enough change that would alter your way of life so drastically within such a short span of time.


----------

